# Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
ich weiß nicht genau seit wann ich angeln gehe schätze mal so ab 4,5 Jahren.Es hat mich direkt fasziniert in der Natur zu sein an der frischen Luft.Man musste nicht unbedingt Fische fangen, einfach die Pose zu beobachten reichte völlig aus, Hauptsache nicht Zuhause faul rum sitzen.Meine Fänge lasse ich zum größten Teil wieder frei.Ich fische mit verschiedenen Methoden egal ob mit Pose, Feeder oder am liebsten mit Kunstködern.Nun wohne ich in Marburg und wollte in Semesterferien angeln gehen an der Lahn.Der Verein hier bietet eine Jahreskarte zum Preis von 188€ und eine Monatskarte von 70€ , ganz schön viel, vor allem für Studenten. Bei der Monatskarte darf man allerdings nicht nachts angeln und auf Raubfisch ist auch tabu. Dann kommt ja nur die teurere Jahreskarte in Frage. Kontakt gesucht und e-mail dem Vorsitzenden geschrieben.
Nun folgendes bekam ich als Antwort ,das Kontingent der Jahresgastkarten sei erschöpft.. Das heißt für mich jeden Monat 70€ blechen und dann darf ich nicht mit Kunstködern angeln und nachts muss ich meine Sachen packen.. 
Andere Gewässer gibt es hier eigentlich nicht, keine die man locker mit Fahrrad erreichen kann.
Mit meinen Beitrag will ich hier keinen provozieren oder ähnliches, ich will nur wissen ob sowas irgendwo anders auch vorkommt und was kann man da tuhn? Angeln ist meine Leidenschaft, am liebsten würde ich jeden Tag damit verbringen.Danke
Gruß


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Solche limitierten Kontingente an bestimmten Karten kommen nicht von ungefähr. Sie werden auch nicht von Vereinen festgelegt. Das regelt die untere Fischereibehörde nach einem Schlüssel, der besagt, welches Gewässer wie viel zu vertragen hat.

Es ist sicher nicht schön, aber Mitte Februar um Jahreskarten antanzen ist halt auch reichlich spät.


----------



## W-Lahn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Mitglied im Verein werden...


----------



## FlitzeZett (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Informiere dich doch mal über den Verein der in Bürgeln den See hat.

Ansonsten ist mit Fahrrad (motiviert mit Fahrrad geht das auch noch) der Baggersee in Kirchhain.

Richtung Gi hab ich keine Ahnung ab wann da die Lahn zu einem anderen Verein gehört

Gruß


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

So was kenne ich .
Jeden ersten Sonntag des neuen Jahres werden 10 Erlaubnisscheine für ein bestimmtes Gewässer ausgegeben.
Chance da ohne Beziehungen dran zu kommen. 0
Ist leider so.#c


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



FlitzeZett schrieb:


> Informiere dich doch mal über den Verein der in Bürgeln den See hat.
> 
> Ansonsten ist mit Fahrrad (motiviert mit Fahrrad geht das auch noch) der Baggersee in Kirchhain.
> 
> ...


Hallo,
Ja in Bürgeln war ich sogar mal Mitglied, war sehr nett dort aber schon ein Stück weg..


----------



## DerJörg (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

hi

Kannste nicht im Ruhrpott Studieren?

Hier ist der Rhein für 34 Euro kannst ein Jahr am Wasser sitzen ob Gummi oder Raubfish ( nur Schonzeiten) als geht.
Waller über 1 m ... Zander .. Hecht ... Ach Grundeln ;O)

Tja so sind die Vereine eben Politik im kleinen ohne Rücksicht auf die Leute die nur Angeln wollen. Kenne das nur zu gut .... sag nicht wo und welcher Verein. Die Antworten auf einfache fragen waren zum Kotzen deswegen bin ich nicht rein. Geld ohne ende für nix und dann noch voll Pulle auflagen für deren Gewässer.
************Gedanke sind frei ********* Zensur*******


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Zitat Leon:


> von fv Marburg ( oder wie auch immer dieser xxxxxverein heisst), habe  mit dem Vorsitzenden xxxxxx geschrieben und er meinte ,dass das  Kontingent erschöpft sei,


Und wenn du weiter so über den Angelverein sprichst, bei dem du eventuell nächstes Jahr (dann aber etwas früher!) eine Jahreskarte bekommen willst, sieht es eher schlecht für dich aus!
Bei uns in der Gegend gibt es auch ein paar besonders nette Menschen, die im Umkreis von 50Km weder einen Jahresschein bekommen, geschweige denn eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft!
Die Sprüche aus dem Lahn Thread habe ich noch in Erinnerung, wurden ja glücklicherweise gelöscht.
Mal ein bischen weniger auf'n Putz hauen und gewisse Dinge gehen dann viel leichter!

Übrigends würde ich an deiner Stelle zumindest die Initialien des Vorstands löschen.

Jürgen


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Hallo,
Ja studieren tuhe ich in Wiesbaden da kann ich manchmal schon an den Rhein, nur eben an Wochenenden oder Ferien bin ich nicht dort. Hier kostet die Rhein Karte 50 und für Studenten sogar 25.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

@taxidermist 
Ja tut mir leid,ich war nur etwas wütend als ich so eine Nachricht bekommen habe, ich werde ihren Rat befolgen.


----------



## Pennywise (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Eure Armut kotzt mich an!!!

Geh arbeiten dann kannst Du Dir auch ne Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein leisten!


Zu viele Bestimmungen? 
Werd Vorstandsmitglied in einem Verein und versuche das zu ändern!

Zu viel Arbeit? 
Ja, weil wir Angler den A... nicht hoch bekommen und und nicht bereit sind für unsere Interessen ein zu treten haben wir halt eine nicht angelnde Präsidentin im Bundesverband und weiter unten sieht es auch nicht anders aus.

Aber Du willst ja "nur Angeln" .... naja, vielleicht solltest Du Dich zukünftig im Ausland umsehen da das Angeln in Deutschland auf kurz oder lang verboten werden wird .....


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Pennywise schrieb:


> Eure Armut kotzt mich an!!!


Hier hat doch keiner was von Armut gesagt oder? Ich meine nur, dass mir irgendjemand das Angeln verbieten und ich wissen will was man dagegen tun kann oder einfach eure Meinung dazu hören.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Die Preise sind ja ne ganz andere Welt. Bei uns bezahle ich 80 € und bin in zwei Vereinen die insgesamt über ca. 20 Fließgewässer und mindestens nochmal 20 Seen verfügen. Bei manchen Seen muss dann fuer 20 ne Jahreskarte gekauft werden. Alles andere ist frei.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und wenn du weiter so über den Angelverein sprichst, bei dem du eventuell nächstes Jahr (dann aber etwas früher!) eine Jahreskarte bekommen willst, sieht es eher schlecht für dich aus!



Damit ist prinzipiell alles gesagt und man kann das ganze auch ein bisschen besser einordnen.

Da braucht ja nur einer aus dem jeweiligen Thread dem Vorsitzenden eine Info zukommen lassen, und das Thema Angeln hat sich erledigt.

Und btw. schon wieder ein Student, wie der, der seine Uni nach dem Barschbestand (oder Zander?) von Gewässern abhängig machen wollte. Die Anforderungen gehen wohl immer schneller in den Keller...


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja ne ganz andere Welt. Bei uns bezahle ich 80 € und bin in zwei Vereinen die insgesamt über ca. 20 Fließgewässer und mindestens nochmal 20 Seen verfügen. Bei manchen Seen muss dann fuer 20 ne Jahreskarte gekauft werden. Alles andere ist frei.


Wow, darf ich erfahren in welchem Bundesland sie leben? Nicht das ich sofort umziehe, es interessiert mich einfach nur.


----------



## Pennywise (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Hier hat doch keiner was von Armut gesagt oder?



Doch denn es kommt eindeutig aus Deinen Aussagen raus, das Dir das komplette Thema total am A... vorbei geht und Du eigentlich "nur" Angeln willst. 

Da gibt es dann ein paar böse Leute die Dich Einschränken wollen und Du bist auch nur Ansatzweise nicht bereit dafür zu kämpfen das Du (und Auch viele andere Angler in der Region) ohne Beschränkungen angeln dürfen.

Von daher kann ich nur sagen:
Pech gehabt. Setz Dich entweder für Dein Recht ein oder lass es bleiben und mecker weiter.

Das beschreibt in meinen Augen Armut. Und diese Armut - Also noch nicht einmal bereit zu sein vor Ort für das Recht ein zu treten frei Angeln zu können - kotzt mich an!

A... breit sitzen und heulen das können die Angler, mal einen Posten übernehmen und etwas ändern anstatt ständig zu heulen, das geht aber scheinbar auch nicht.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Du überziehst auch ein wenig...was soll er denn machen, wenn das behördlich vorgegebene Kontingent erschöpft ist?


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Damit ist prinzipiell alles gesagt und man kann das ganze auch ein bisschen besser einordnen.
> 
> Da braucht ja nur einer aus dem jeweiligen Thread dem Vorsitzenden eine Info zukommen lassen, und das Thema Angeln hat sich erledigt.
> 
> Und btw. schon wieder ein Student, wie der, der seine Uni nach dem Barschbestand (oder Zander?) von Gewässern abhängig machen wollte. Die Anforderungen gehen wohl immer schneller in den Keller...


Naja, wie gesagt ich war sehr freundlich und nach mehreren emails bekomme ich dann so eine Antwort und selbst dann bin ich nett geblieben und habe gefragt welche Alternativen es gäbe, meine Wut konnte ich eben kurz nicht unter Kontrolle halten und habe dann so etwas geschrieben ,was mir auch leid tut und nicht weil ich jz wie sie sagen nie eine Karte bekommen werde.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

@ Pennywise Ich will ja etwas dagegen machen, der erste Schritt wäre hier im Forum Informationen zu sammeln.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Wow, darf ich erfahren in welchem Bundesland sie leben? Nicht das ich sofort umziehe, es interessiert mich einfach nur.


Niedersachsen


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> @ Pennywise Ich will ja etwas dagegen machen...



Für dieses Jahr ist der Kuchen gebacken. Nächstes Jahr früher aufstehen. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja.

Und nochmal: Du hast keine Karte bekommen, weil du es bist. Du hast keine bekommen, weil keine mehr da war. Der Topf ist leer und da hilft auch kein quengeln. O.k.!?


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr ist der Kuchen gebacken. Nächstes Jahr früher aufstehen. Vielleicht klappt es dann ja.
> 
> Und nochmal: Du hast keine Karte bekommen, weil du es bist. Du hast keine bekommen, weil keine mehr da war. Der Topf ist leer und da hilft auch kein quengeln. O.k.!?


Nein, das sehe ich nicht ein. Wer kann über sowas entscheiden und woher nimmt er das Recht dazu ? Wegen so einer Regel darf ich jetzt nicht mehr angeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Nein, das sehe ich nicht ein. Wer kann über sowas entscheiden und woher nimmt er das Recht dazu ? Wegen so einer Regel darf ich jetzt nicht mehr angeln? |kopfkrat



Es wird ausgewürfelt wer bestimmen darf und der würfelt dann die Kontingente aus!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Nein, das sehe ich nicht ein. Wer kann über sowas entscheiden und woher nimmt er das Recht dazu ? Wegen so einer Regel darf ich jetzt nicht mehr angeln? |kopfkrat



Das wurde bereits geschrieben: Die untere Fischereibehörde legt fest, wie hoch das Karten-Kontigent für ein bestimmtes Gewässer ist. Da ist der Verein machtlos und muss sich daran halten.

Der Sinn ist nicht Willkür, sondern das dient dem Schutz eines Gewässers und dessen Fischbestand. Man kann nicht für jedes Gewässer unbegrenzt Karten heraus geben, das würden besonders kleinere Gewässer einfach nicht verkraften.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Pass uff... wenn die untere Fischereibehörde festlegt, dass es Menge X an Jahreskarten gibt, dann ist das so. Dann gibt es nicht X plus Karten zu kaufen. Ist wie beim Bäcker, wenn der 500 Semmeln bäckt, dann gibts eben keine 501 Semmeln zu kaufen, sondern nur 500!

Dass du jetzt keine Jahreskarte hast, liegt einzig und alleine bei dir. Um so etwas kümmert man sich schon mindestens im Dezember und allerspätestens in der ersten Januarwoche. Das ist dein Fehler!


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Ok alles klar, dass das nicht der Verein festlegen kann aber dennoch soll ich jetzt das ganze Jahr über nicht mehr angeln oder immer sehr lange stecken fahren? Und warum kann ich dann eine MonatsKarte kaufen die 70€ kostet? Das ist doch alles bescheuert, wie oder wo kann man sich an diese untere Behörde wenden?


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Abba die 501 Semmeln gibt es ja zu kaufen nur ohne krümel für 70 schleifen.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Diese Behörde hat ihren Sitz im Landratsamt, aber die werden dir auch nichts anderes erzählen.

Du darfst ja angeln. Mit Monatskarten, Tageskarten und nicht auf Raubfisch. Bevor du fragst warum das so ist. Damit will man verhindern, dass sonderbare Laufkundschaft den Beständen nicht gut tut.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Diese Behörde hat ihren Sitz im Landratsamt, aber die werden dir auch nichts anderes erzählen.
> 
> Du darfst ja angeln. Mit Monatskarten, Tageskarten und nicht auf Raubfisch. Bevor du fragst warum das so ist. Damit will man verhindern, dass sonderbare Laufkundschaft den Beständen nicht gut tut.


Ok,
Aber das ding ist, ich lasse eigentlich fast alle Fische wieder schwimmen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ok,
> Aber das ding ist, ich lasse eigentlich fast alle Fische wieder schwimmen.


DAS Ding ist das du egal wie sehr du dich aufregst wohl nun keine Karte mehr kriegst. Mach das Paket zu und versuchs dies Jahr woanders.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ok,
> Aber das ding ist, ich lasse eigentlich fast alle Fische wieder schwimmen.



Ich hab weiße Haare... ich bekomme auch keinen Seniorennachlass.


----------



## nobbi1962 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Moin Leon
was kostet denn eine Tageskarte?


mfg nobbi


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich hab weiße Haare... ich bekomme auch keinen Seniorennachlass.


|kopfkrat#c


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> |kopfkrat#c



Kann man schon verstehen. Streng dich an!


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Leon
> was kostet denn eine Tageskarte?
> 
> 
> mfg nobbi


Zwei Tage 15€ bei Tageskarte bin ich nicht sicher glaube 10€


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Kaka schrieb:


> Kann man schon verstehen. Streng dich an!



Ich habe es schon verstanden,  finde diese Regelung aber nicht als sehr Anglerfreudig, ich meine in manchen Bundesländern braucht man gar keine Erlaubnis und an vieles Gewässern ist sie billig, und hier ist sie teuer und sehr knapp begrenzt.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon verstanden,  finde diese Regelung aber nicht als sehr Anglerfreudig, ich meine in manchen Bundesländern braucht man gar keine Erlaubnis und an vieles Gewässern ist sie billig, und hier ist sie teuer und sehr knapp begrenzt.



Geh mal zu deinen Studienkollegen, die sich BWL reinziehen. Die können dir was über Angebot und Nachfrage erzählen.


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

15€ für 2 Tage teuer? Dann komm mal zu mir nach Bayerisch-Schwaben.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Geh mal zu deinen Studienkollegen, die sich BWL reinziehen. Die können dir was über Angebot und Nachfrage erzählen.



Ich habe selbst auch BWL als Nebenfach. Weiß jetzt nicht genau worauf sie hinaus wollen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

So langsam wirds trollig. Das kann man ja nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> So langsam wirds trollig. Das kann man ja nicht mehr ernst nehmen.


Wollte gerade genau das gleiche schreiben. [emoji1]


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst auch BWL als Nebenfach. Weiß jetzt nicht genau worauf sie hinaus wollen.



Nimm das nächste Semester BWL im Hauptfach, dann erklärt sich die Frage von selbst.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Kaka schrieb:


> 15€ für 2 Tage teuer? Dann komm mal zu mir nach Bayerisch-Schwaben.



Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel das bei ihnen kostet weil sie keine Angaben machen aber denke wenn der Preis noch höher ist dann fängt man auch sicher ziemlich gut. Aber der Preis ist ja nebensächlich, es geht im Moment um etwas anderes.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Jetzt ist der Preis nebensächlich...

Mods, bitte schliessen. Wozu soll das hier noch führen?


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel das bei ihnen kostet weil sie keine Angaben machen *aber denke wenn der Preis noch höher ist dann fängt man auch sicher ziemlich gut*. Aber der Preis ist ja nebensächlich, es geht im Moment um etwas anderes.



vermutlich ist das der Casus Knaxus

wenn man schon seine Fangaussichten an dem Preis (der Erlaubniskarte) festmacht, ist alles zu spät. |kopfkrat


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



labralehn schrieb:


> Nimm das nächste Semester BWL im Hauptfach, dann erklärt sich die Frage von selbst.


Nein danke, habe es zwar mit 1,0 bestanden finde es aber sehr langweilig. Wenn sie mich über Angebot und Nachfrage aufklären wäre ich ihnen dankbar, ich meine ich weiß was das ist aber jetzt explizit auf dieses Thema bezogen.


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

gelöscht


----------



## rippi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Mein Tipp: Fang endlich an etwas richtiges zu studieren, dann hast du auch keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln. BWL wenn ich sowas schon höre.:g


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

@ Allrounder wenn sie es trollig finden oder sonst wie müssen sie ja hier nicht schreiben, für die anderen die hier schreiben bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Also gut, ich hab heute meine mitleidigen Tag.

Viele Angler, wenig Gewässer ist gleich teuere und rare Karten. Viel Wasser, wenig Angler ist gleich billig und Karten kein Thema. Jetzte!?


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



rippi schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Fang endlich an etwas richtiges zu studieren, dann hast du auch keine Zeit mehr zum Angeln. BWL wenn ich sowas schon höre.:g


Wenn sie alles gelesen hätten dann würden sie das nicht schreiben denke ich.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Andal schrieb:


> Also gut, ich hab heute meine mitleidigen Tag.
> 
> Viele Angler, wenig Gewässer ist gleich teuere und rare Karten. Viel Wasser, wenig Angler ist gleich billig und Karten kein Thema. Jetzte!?


Ok Danke, so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht und vorgestellt aber hier gibt es kaum Angler. Ich war sehr oft unterwegs und habe kaum Angler getroffen, das ist fast schon selten, dass man hier auf Angler trifft.und wenn ich welche getroffen habe dann hatten die auch meistens keine jahreskarte


----------



## Kaka (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

http://www.fva-ev.de/downloads/preisliste.pdf

Mal so als Ansatz, falls es dich wirklich interessiert. Da ist es bei dir günstig oder? (als Gast)


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

@Leon

erkundige Dich mal, ob es da wirklich nur das eine Gewässer gibt. Ansonsten mal ein paar Studienkollegen ausfindig machen, die auch angeln, vlelleicht gibt es Fahrgemeinschaften.

Mit leichtem Gepäck geht es auch mit den Öffentlichen ans Gewässer, machen ein paar Leute, die am Neckar angeln so.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



			
				Leon;4291530
Mit meinen Beitrag will ich hier keinen provozieren oder ähnliches schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann nix tun und scheinbar ist es anderswo auch so. Was willst du jetzt denn noch hören?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Es ist verständlich, dass du unzufrieden bist, aber so sehr du dich auch aufregst, es wird sich an den Tatsachen nichts ändern.

Schlaf mal ein paar Nächte darüber, lass deinen Ärger abziehen, dann schau Dir in Ruhe Alternativen an, auch wenn weitere Anfahrtswege unbequem sind. Vielleicht findest du auch einen Angelpartner in der Nähe, mit dem du eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kannst.

Ab und zu holst du dir eine Tageskarte und Anfang Dezember kümmerst du dich um eine Jahreskarte bzw. frag einfach mal bei dem Verein nach, ob du dich auf eine Warteliste setzen lassen kannst.


----------



## rippi (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Wenn sie alles gelesen hätten dann würden sie das nicht schreiben denke ich.



Hab mir jetzt alles durchgelesen und muss sagen, ich würde es immer Wieder schreiben|supergri

 und høre bitte auf mich Zu sietzen


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



labralehn schrieb:


> @Leon
> 
> erkundige Dich mal, ob es da wirlkich nur das eine Gewässer gibt. Ansonsten mal ein paar Studienkollegen ausfindig machen, die auch angeln, vlelleicht gibt es Fahrgemeinschaften.
> 
> Mit leichtem Gepäck geht es auch mit den Öffentlichen ans Gewässer, machen ein paar Leute, die am Neckar angeln so.


Danke für den Tipp werde ich versuchen aber wie gesagt es gibt hier leider kaum Gewässer und ich denke mal dadurch auch kaum Angler.


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

gelöscht


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Also dann... Gute Nacht John-Boy! |wavey:


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Es ist verständlich, dass du unzufrieden bist, aber so sehr du dich auch aufregst, es wird sich an den Tatsachen nichts ändern.
> 
> Schlaf mal ein paar Nächte darüber, lass deinen Ärger abziehen, dann schau Dir in Ruhe Alternativen an, auch wenn weitere Anfahrtswege unbequem sind. Vielleicht findest du auch einen Angelpartner in der Nähe, mit dem du eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden kannst.
> 
> Ab und zu holst du dir eine Tageskarte und Anfang Dezember kümmerst du dich um eine Jahreskarte bzw. frag einfach mal bei dem Verein nach, ob du dich auf eine Warteliste setzen lassen kannst.



Mhm, ja was anderes bleibt mir wohl nicht übrig,
Ich danke für alle Antworten und Beiträge hier.


----------



## Mozartkugel (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Mit meinen Beitrag will ich hier keinen provozieren oder ähnliches, ich will nur wissen ob sowas irgendwo anders auch vorkommt und was kann man da tuhn?



Kenne ähnliche Vorschriften auch... nachts darf man nur in Anwesenheit eines anderen Vereinsmitglieds angeln oder noch ein Beispiel... Jugendliche dürfen nicht auf Raubfische angeln. Haha die Regeln sind genial, oder :m


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> Kenne ähnliche Vorschriften auch... nachts darf man nur in Anwesenheit eines anderen Vereinsmitglieds angeln oder noch ein Beispiel... Jugendliche dürfen nicht auf Raubfische angeln. Haha die Regeln sind genial, oder :m


Ja das mit Jugendlichen war eh immer hart, ich weiß bei mir als ich davon betroffen war, konnte manches auch nicht nachvollziehen. Schon klar Jugendliche haben nicht so viel Verantwortungsbewusstsein aber es sind eben nicht alle so. Konnte als Jugendlicher auch nur mit einer Rute angeln und am Rhein war nachts auch tabu, egal ob du in Begleitung bist.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

ich finde den Thread klasse.... 

Vor ein paar Tagen war er noch Schwarzangler an der Lahn....aus dem Grund, dass ihm die Karte zu teuer ist. Hat ja keiner gemerkt... usw.

Jetzt auf einmal bekommt er keine Karte mehr? Soll mal einer verstehen....


----------



## feederbrassen (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ich finde des Thread klasse....



Sehr,sehr amüsant.#6


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Ja das mit Jugendlichen war eh immer hart, ich weiß  bei mir als ich davon betroffen war, konnte manches auch nicht  nachvollziehen. Schon klar Jugendliche haben nicht so viel  Verantwortungsbewusstsein aber es sind eben nicht alle so. *Konnte als  Jugendlicher auch nur mit einer Rute angeln und am Rhein war nachts auch  tabu, egal ob du in Begleitung bist*.



Hm, für den Rhein gibt es doch Gastkarten, es wäre mir neu, wenn man als Inhaber einer Gastkarte, solche Restriktionen hinnehmen müsste. Bei Flüssen, welche man mit Gastkarten beangeln darf, gibt es meines Wissens nach keine Einschränkungen, in Bezug auf das Alter des Gastkarteninhabers. Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren. Dann wäre das wieder so eine unsinnige Sache, die man schnellstens a.a. (AdActa) legen sollte.


----------



## fordprefect (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Es gibts doch auch bestimmt an der Uni Marburg ein Semesterticket. Das heißt frei Bahnfahren in der Region. Und dein alter Verein liegt ja gleich 10km weiter im Nachbarort. Oder du kaufst dir statt den vielen Monatskarten ein Moped und fährst zu nem andern Gewässer.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Es gibts doch auch bestimmt an der Uni Marburg ein Semesterticket. Das heißt frei Bahnfahren in der Region. Und dein alter Verein liegt ja gleich 10km weiter im Nachbarort. Oder du kaufst dir statt den vielen Monatskarten ein Moped und fährst zu nem andern Gewässer.


Ja das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit,danke, studiere zwar nicht in Marburg aber egal und dann ist man immer abhängig von Zügen aber ok wohl besser als nichts. Einfach mit Fahrrad mal schnell an die Lahn wird wohl ein Traum bleiben.
Und wegen Rhein weiß nicht ob das immernoch so ist aber bis 18 durfte man nachts nicht angeln.


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Es gibts doch auch bestimmt an der Uni Marburg ein Semesterticket. Das heißt frei Bahnfahren in der Region. Und dein alter Verein liegt ja gleich 10km weiter im Nachbarort. Oder du *kaufst dir* statt den vielen Monatskarten *ein Moped *und fährst zu nem andern Gewässer.



Das könnte (s)ein neues Hobby werden, elitär aber teuer.
Versicherung, Sprit und evtl. Reparaturleistungen.

Dann eher Semesterticket.


----------



## TropicOrange (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Nein danke, habe es zwar mit 1,0 bestanden finde es aber sehr langweilig. Wenn sie mich über Angebot und Nachfrage aufklären wäre ich ihnen dankbar, ich meine ich weiß was das ist aber jetzt explizit auf dieses Thema bezogen.




Also. Nachdem ich auch einige Jahre meines Lebens an einer Unität vergeuden, ähh, verbringen durfte, folgendes aus dem Fach angewandte Lebenskunde:

Wenn du zu spät bist, nimms einfach hin. Versuch mal an deiner Uni 2 Wochen nach Anmeldeschluss zu einer Lehrveranstaltung zugelassen zu werden oder komm zu spät zu ner Prüfung. Da blasen sie dir sicherlich auch erstmal den Schuh auf.
Das einzige was dir jetzt hilft ist einfach draus zu lernen und es im nächsten Jahr besser machen.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



TropicOrange schrieb:


> Also. Nachdem ich auch einige Jahre meines Lebens an einer Unität vergeuden, ähh, verbringen durfte, folgendes aus dem Fach angewandte Lebenskunde:
> 
> Wenn du zu spät bist, nimms einfach hin. Versuch mal an deiner Uni 2 Wochen nach Anmeldeschluss zu einer Lehrveranstaltung zugelassen zu werden oder komm zu spät zu ner Prüfung. Da blasen sie dir sicherlich auch erstmal den Schuh auf.
> Das einzige was dir jetzt hilft ist einfach draus zu lernen und es im nächsten Jahr besser machen.


Ok ich verstehe was sie meinen, finde aber diesen Vergleich nicht ganz passend. Ich meine Uni ist klar strenge regeln und Vorschriften für alle, aber hier ist es einfach so, dass man anscheinend kaum Chancen hat eine Karte zu bekommen dann wird wahrscheinlich auch noch geschaut ob die Person gut ankommt, den man muss einen zweiseitigen Antrag ausfüllen mit Fotos. Und hier geht es doch um einen Fluss, um Natur die eigentlich allen Menschen zusteht und dann sagt einfach jemand ne wenn du jetzt hier angelst dann fange ich nächstes jahr weniger Fisch?


----------



## labralehn (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Was mich hier etwas verwirrt ist 
@Leon 

meinst Du mit sie - uns bzw. eine 3. Person, oder meinst Du mit sie eine bestimmte Person?

Falls Du mit sie eine bestimmte Person anreden möchtest, dann schreib bitte Sie und nicht sie.

Macht das Lesen und Verstehen einfacher.
Vielen Dank.

Oder lass das Sie, wie üblich in Foren einfach weg. :q


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



labralehn schrieb:


> Was mich hier etwas verwirrt ist
> @Leon
> 
> meinst Du mit sie - uns bzw. eine 3. Person, oder meinst Du mit sie eine bestimmte Person?
> ...


Ok das tut mir leid,wollte nur höflich sein und teilweise liegt es auch an Handy.


----------



## fordprefect (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Seminare, Übungsgruppen, allles meist mit begrenzten Plätzen.
Und wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet, muss man nunmal was ausfüllen.
In welchem Semester bist du denn? Im ersten? Und auf was für einer Uni?
Wie soll das denn erst werden, wenn du später ne Stelle suchst?


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Seminare, Übungsgruppen, allles meist mit begrenzten Plätzen.
> Und wenn man sich irgendwo anmeldet, muss man nunmal was ausfüllen.
> In welchem Semester bist du denn? Im ersten? Und auf was für einer Uni?
> Wie soll das denn erst werden, wenn du später ne Stelle suchst?


Das meiste habe ich bereits geschrieben. Verzeihung, sehe aber immernoch nicht so wirklich den Zusammenhang zwischen angeln und Uni.


----------



## fordprefect (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Der Zusammenhang ist folgender:
Im realen Leben hat man häufig Pech. Vor allem wird das gefördert, wenn man sich zu Spät kümmert. Das lernt man als Student, wenn nicht schon vorher an der Schule, spätestens im ersten Semester. Eine zweite Sache, die man lernt, ist, dass es viele Regeln gibt, die nicht immer logisch sind, gegen die man aber nicht ankommt. Da hilft es dann nur, sich politisch zu engagieren und die Regel zu ändern.


----------



## Leon (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist folgender:
> Im realen Leben hat man häufig Pech. Vor allem wird das gefördert, wenn man sich zu Spät kümmert. Das lernt man als Student, wenn nicht schon vorher an der Schule, spätestens im ersten Semester. Eine zweite Sache, die man lernt, ist, dass es viele Regeln gibt, die nicht immer logisch sind, gegen die man aber nicht ankommt. Da hilft es dann nur, sich politisch zu engagieren und die Regel zu ändern.


Ok danke, jetzt ist es etwas klarer. Der letzte Punkt ist eben das was mich stört, deshalb habe ich diesen Thread aufgemacht.


----------



## fordprefect (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Oder stattdessen...


fordprefect schrieb:


> Der Zusammenhang ist folgender:
> *Da hilft es dann nur, sich politisch zu engagieren und die Regel zu ändern.*


----------



## strignatz (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Ich kenne deine finanzielle Situation nicht, aber hast du schon mal dran gedacht dir ein Auto anzuschaffen? 
Um ans Wasser zu kommen würde ich zur Not sogar mit dem Taxi fahren...


----------



## Leon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ich kenne deine finanzielle Situation nicht, aber hast du schon mal dran gedacht dir ein Auto anzuschaffen?
> Um ans Wasser zu kommen würde ich zur Not sogar mit dem Taxi fahren...


Nein Danke, das Auto von Eltern kann ich jederzeit haben aber ich bevorzuge es eben mit Fahrrad da ist man flexibler, schont die Umwelt und sportlicher unterwegs.


----------



## strignatz (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Ja dann musst du wohl noch ein Jahr warten.


----------



## Leon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



strignatz schrieb:


> Ja dann musst du wohl noch ein Jahr warten.



Ein Jahr ohne Angeln ist unvorstellbar, ich werde da schon etwas finden/machen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Mal von Student zu Student:

Die einen gehen arbeiten, die anderen gehen heulen#h

Kein Geld inner Tasche aber drengeln im Puff


Jedes mal wieder diese Doppeltklugen weil sie frisches Abi haben und die Welt verändern wollen. Nein, es gibt nichts geschenkt. Und ja es gibt Regeln. Ein bisschen weniger träumen und die Welt ist so einfach zu verstehen#h


----------



## Leon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Mal von Student zu Student:
> 
> Die einen gehen arbeiten, die anderen gehen heulen#h
> 
> ...


Genau das ist es ja, solche Menschen wie Sie nehmen alles so wie es ist, dann ist halt die Karte teuer was soll's, dann wird sie halt nächstes Jahr um 70% erhöht, was soll's kann man nichts machen und der Grund? Ist doch egal wird schon alles seinen Grund haben warum das so ist..


----------



## macman (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Hi,
 zu Deiner Sache fällt mir nur ein Spruch ein.
 „ Um so mehr man was Will um so mehr ist man bereit etwas dafür zu Tun“ !
Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## nobbi1962 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Moin Moin
Leon

Ist bei der Tageskarte alles an Fischfang möglich?
4x15€   hast ein 10ner im Sack



mfg nobbi


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Oh je... da wird Seitenweise geheult wie teuer die Karte ist....handhabst du das nicht sowieso schon in Eingenregie?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=296774&highlight=lahn&page=5

 Ich weiss gar nicht über was ich mich mehr aufregen soll. Über jmd der anscheinend Studiert und ggf. mal ne höhere Position im Job erreichen will und eine derart limitierte -ja quasi naive Sichtweise über tagtägliche Dinge des Lebens an den Tag bringt.

 Oder über die Dreistigkeit, eigene Versäumnisse komplett auszublenden und die Ursachen bei anderen zu suchen....


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Genau das ist es ja, solche Menschen wie Sie nehmen alles so wie es ist, dann ist halt die Karte teuer was soll's, dann wird sie halt nächstes Jahr um 70% erhöht, was soll's kann man nichts machen und der Grund? Ist doch egal wird schon alles seinen Grund haben warum das so ist..



Wir sagen hier übrigens Du! 

Ich gehöre nicht zu der neuen Generation der Ja-Sager. Aber wie oft soll man dir noch sagen wie es läuft. Mein Tipp: Mit Freunden eine Gemeinschaft bilden und dann Angelwochenenden durchführen. Im den Semesterferien nach Dänemark, Schweden, in den Osten oder in die Niederlande. 

Wer angeln will der schafft das schon. Klar ist es traurig dass es nicht für Jedermann für einen ordentlichen  Preis vor Ort möglich ist. Aber verständlich ist es schon bei einer so derben Population von Homo Sapiens.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Und da heißt es im bundesweiten Vergleich jeder Abiturient hätte die gleichen Qualifikationen. Is klar...


----------



## Leon (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Leon
> 
> Ist bei der Tageskarte alles an Fischfang möglich?
> ...


Nein nicht alles, vieles ist eingeschränkt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Nein Danke, das Auto von Eltern kann ich jederzeit haben aber ich bevorzuge es eben mit Fahrrad da ist man flexibler, schont die Umwelt und sportlicher unterwegs.



Moin Leon,
du schriebst doch,das 1 Jahr ohne Angeln für dich unvorstellbar sei?

Nimm also Elterns Auto und los..

Man(n) kann sich nämlich mit nicht durchdachten Idealen im Leben auch selbst ein Bein stellen

Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Leute, Leute, bei allem Verständnis, aber wenn ich hier so manchen (Seiten)Hieb lese:
Man muss sich nicht gegenseitig persönlich angehen - reisst euch mal zusammen, wenn ihr keine Punkte wollt.


----------



## fordprefect (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, bei allem Verständnis, aber wenn ich hier so manchen (Seiten)Hieb lese:
> Man muss sich nicht gegenseitig persönlich angehen - reisst euch mal zusammen, wenn ihr keine Punkte wollt.



Naja, unsachlich ist die Kritik ja meist nicht.
Leon beschwert sich über die Situation an seinem Ort, die dazu führen, dass er nach eigenen Aussagen mindestens ein Jahr oder gar länger nicht Angeln kann.
Sämtliche Lösungen sind ihm aber nicht recht. Die Gewässer, an denen er angeln könnte sind zu weit weg, um mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Mit dem Auto möchte er nicht fahren, weil das Fahrrad umweltfreundlicher und sportlicher ist und so weiter und so weiter...

Es gibt sehr viele Menschen, die sich mit ihrer Sturheit selbst im weg stehen, aber gerade bei Akademikern erwartet man halt ein bisschen mehr Einsichtigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



> aber gerade bei Akademikern erwartet man halt ein bisschen mehr Einsichtigkeit.


Ob Akademiker oder nicht ist bei uns wurscht - an die Regeln (keine persönliche Anmache in diesem Falle) haben sich bei uns akademische wie unakademische User zu halten.

Ansage war klar.


----------



## Relgna (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Ich habe noch nicht geangelt, aber dieses Jahr gehts los, ich bin bereit, hab den Haken poliert die Rolle geschmiert, freue mich schon drauf.
Ich wohne in der Nähe des Schwarzwalds und habe da schon viele schöne Stellen gesehen, sei es aus der Luft beim Paragliden oder Motorschirmfliegen, mit dem Rad oder zu Fuss, nun habe ich mir einen Angelführere BW geholt und siehe da, es ist depremierend, genau so schöne Stellen die ich schon gesehen habe und davon geträumt habe auch hier mal zu Angeln sind fast alle Reserviert für Gäste ec. . 
Auch habe ich jetzt schon gemerkt das wenn man nur ab und an mal angeln will das das ein recht teurer Spass wird, JK kommen ja nicht in frage da das interesse nicht so hoch ist und wenn man dann mal eben an die Donau oder so will, das Angebot ist schon groß ist man aber auch immer zwischen 15 und 30 € los für eine TK die dann im Schnitt 2 Fische abgibt,  da mir der Fisch, das Verwerten wichtig ist und ich niemals aus Spass an der Freud oder um den Fisch zu ärgern angeln gehen würde ist das doch auch für den Normalverdienenden ein recht teurer Spass nicht nur für die immer "armen Studenten".
Viel Spass bei Eurem Treiben.
Lullu


----------



## fordprefect (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob Akademiker oder nicht ist bei uns wurscht - an die Regeln (keine persönliche Anmache in diesem Falle) haben sich bei uns akademische wie unakademische User zu halten.
> 
> Ansage war klar.



Naja und egal ob Akademiker oder nicht, für alle ist Sturheit häufig mit einem persönlichen Nachteil verbunden.

Falls ich jemanden wirklich beleidigt haben sollte, dann tut es mir Leid.

Vlt. ein Fazit zu den 10 Seiten Diskussion:
"Herr, gib mir die Kraft, die Dinge zu ändern,  die ich ändern kann, die Gelassenheit, das Unabänderliche zu ertragen  und die Weisheit, zwischen diesen beiden Dingen die rechte  Unterscheidung zu treffen."
Franz von Assisi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Falls ich jemanden wirklich beleidigt haben sollte, dann tut es mir Leid.


Danke



fordprefect schrieb:


> Vlt. ein Fazit zu den 10 Seiten Diskussion:
> "Herr, gib mir die Kraft, die Dinge zu ändern,  die ich ändern kann, die Gelassenheit, das Unabänderliche zu ertragen  und die Weisheit, zwischen diesen beiden Dingen die rechte  Unterscheidung zu treffen."
> Franz von Assisi


So isses...


----------



## labralehn (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



fordprefect schrieb:


> Naja und egal ob Akademiker oder nicht, für  alle ist Sturheit häufig mit einem persönlichen Nachteil verbunden.
> 
> Falls ich jemanden wirklich beleidigt haben sollte, dann tut es mir Leid.
> 
> ...



Das finde ich mal ein gutes Statement. :vik:

Irgendwie  sind wir doch eigentlich Angler und keine Fischer, 
daher ist das doch  nur ein Hobby, 
welches wir hier betreiben oder versuchen zu betreiben.  
Es gab bisher noch niemanden, 
der nicht irgendwo - irgendwie in  Deutschland angeln konnte.
Die meisten Probleme sind eher selbst gemacht.

Hat  man kein Fahrzeug, um ans Gewässer zu kommen, 
so finden gewitzte Angler  immer eine entsprechende Möglichkeit, um ans Gewässer zu kommen.

Im Notfall, muss halt mal die ältere Schwester, 
Bruder N°1 oder Paps and Mam den Sprössling ans Gewässer chauffieren.

Ansonsten findet sich in einer Uni der ein, 
oder andere Kommilitone der evtl. ein Auto und das Gleiche Hobby pflegt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Relgna schrieb:


> auch immer zwischen 15 und 30 € los für eine TK die dann im Schnitt 2 Fische abgibt,  da mir der Fisch, das Verwerten wichtig ist und ich niemals aus Spass an der Freud oder um den Fisch zu ärgern angeln gehen würde ist das doch auch für den Normalverdienenden ein recht teurer Spass nicht nur für die immer "armen Studenten".
> Viel Spass bei Eurem Treiben.



Ein teurer Spaß ists nach deiner Rechnung-nämlich nach reinem Kosten/Nutzen(in Form von Ertrag)
sicher.

Aber darum gehts hier nicht.

Thematik hier..wo angeln,wenn Plan A in die Hose ging.

Lösung:Flexibel bleiben oder ein Jahr warten.


----------



## Ulli3D (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Irgendwie hatte der Trööt das Potential, sich in die Reihe der legendären Trööts, *Eimertrööt*, *Finger im Zanderpo* oder *Hai im Gartenteich* einzureihen. :m


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Irgendwie hatte der Trööt das Potential, sich in die Reihe der legendären Trööts, *Eimertrööt*, *Finger im Zanderpo* oder *Hai im Gartenteich* einzureihen. :m



|muahah:    um Klassen besser als Fernsehen.:q


----------



## NedRise (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Pennywise schrieb:


> Eure Armut kotzt mich an!!!...



Kannst Du dass mal ausführen?...Vielleicht ohne zu brüllen.Aber wahrscheinlich glaubst Du,da hast du einen coolen Spruch rausgehauen.

P.S.Ich finde so eine Aussage,ja doch,menschenverachtend.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Vergangenheit!!

Es gilt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute, Leute, bei allem Verständnis, aber wenn ich hier so manchen (Seiten)Hieb lese:
> Man muss sich nicht gegenseitig persönlich angehen - reisst euch mal zusammen, wenn ihr keine Punkte wollt.


----------



## thanatos (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Verstehe gar nicht warum man in Marburg angeln will ;+
 War mal die Stadt meiner pubertiären Sehnsüchte 
 nach dem Gedicht welches ich in der Schule gelernt habe |rolleyes
 (vielleicht nicht im Unterricht)#c

 "Es steht ein Wirtshaus an der Lahn da halten alle Fuhrleut an 
 ......"
 Kann mir nicht vorstellen das so eine international bekannte 
 Kaschemme keine Wirtinnachfolgerin gefunden hat 

 Angeln ist nur das zweitschönste Hobby

 :l|smlove2: |pftroest:


----------



## Leon (15. März 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und da heißt es im bundesweiten Vergleich jeder Abiturient hätte die gleichen Qualifikationen. Is klar...


Komisch, dasselbe dachte ich mir nachdem ich mir deine Beiträge durchgelesen habe...


----------



## zeitgeist91 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*



Leon schrieb:


> Komisch, dasselbe dachte ich mir nachdem ich mir deine Beiträge durchgelesen habe...




Lass sowas doch, erkenne ehrlich gesagt insgesamt nicht, wieso der Thread ins Lächerliche und auf die beleidigende Ebene gezogen wurde. Alle Beteiligten erschienen mir als ü18.

Zu deinem Problem :

Ich finde das auch zum kotzen, machen kannst du da jetzt nichts. Mein Verständnis hast du aber, bin selbst Student und von dieser Vereinsmeierei mitunter genervt, insbesondere der Gastkartenwirtschaft. Preislich ist das oft Murx, insbesondere wenn man in der Heimat noch eine ganze Mitgliedschaft bezahlt. (Das ist kein "Rumgeheule" wegen Geld, es gibt einfach Studiengänge, die so zeitintensiv sind, dass Arbeiten nebenher mit Lern- und Vorlesungszeiten konfligiert. Fakt!)

Alles, was ich dir empfehlen kann, ist auf die Paylake-Variante umzusteigen und dir gelegentlich mit dem - wie du sagtest stets zur Verfügung stehenden - Auto deiner Eltern vielleicht mal einen netten Samstag am Forellenteich machst, einfach der Angelei wegen (bin zwar selbst kein großer Freund, aber als Ausweichmöglichkeit passt das schon).

Wie auch beim Angeln selbst zeichnet den engagierten & passionierten Angler aus, auch mit solchen Widrigkeiten umzugehen und sich irgendwie sein Schlupfloch zu suchen. Schau doch mal in benachbarte Vereine oder so, irgendwo wirst du schon einen See oder einen Fluss/Bach/whatever finden, für den du noch eine Lizenz bekommst oder zumindest günstigere Tages- und Wochenkarten. Dies ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag, wenn dir die "Naturangelei" ein Herzensanliegen ist.

Mehr recherchieren, an die Gegebenheiten anpassen - was anderes bleibt dir, trotz der für meine Begriffe wirklich blöden Situation ("zu spät" etc, da rechnet man doch nicht so ohne weiteres mit...), leider nicht übrig.

Besten Gruß


----------



## Leon (15. März 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

Danke für deine Tipps und Vorschläge, habe ich auch schon alles getan, selbst Google Maps nach Gewässer durchsucht..
Zu meinem vorherigen Beitrag folgendes: ich habe seinen Post gemeldet weil ich es als provokant empfunden habe und unnötig. Ich bekam keine Antwort, nach mehreren Tagen blieb sein Beitrag stehen, ich dachte mir, dass vielleicht meine Meldung nicht ankam oder was auch immer und meldete es nochmal, daraufhin wurde ich für 6 Wochen gesperrt weil man die Entscheidung eines Moderators nicht in Frage stellt..Hatte ich auch nicht vor, war ja ein Missverständnis. Nur dann wurde ich für 6 Wochen gesperrt ohne die Möglichkeit eine Erklärung abzugeben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Vereinsmacht-kann nicht mehr angeln*

So, und damit hast Du ein Jahr Pause für diese Lüge.

Du wurdest gesperrt, weil Du gegen eine klare Anweisung eines Mods gehandelt hattest.

Und genauso stand das auch in der Verwarnung drin.

Bis in einem Jahr.


----------

